# The Axolot - odd fish in Mexico



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

I came across this article this morning. Very odd aquarium fish from Mexico.

http://blogs.canoe.ca/parker/general/the-weirdest-pet-in-the-world-and-its-miraculous-powers/


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Aww, I love axolotls! They are, however, amphibians, and not fish.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Isn't that MUDKIPZ?


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Petar said:


> I came across this article this morning. Very odd aquarium fish from Mexico.
> 
> http://blogs.canoe.ca/parker/general/the-weirdest-pet-in-the-world-and-its-miraculous-powers/


i had 2 of these guys. gotem at big als scarborough, menagerie pet shop has them right now. they grew about 2" a month and got really fat and healthy, feed them on strictly earthworms. really cool little salamander larvae, but i had to give up as i needed the tank space for a fish that i like better. too bad these guys are almost extinct in the wild.


----------

